# Just Ordered



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Here in the US and I've just ordered my TT after driving an Ibis white one with black interior. I'll be going with Scuba blue and have ordered it with the Palomino brown interior. My initial preference was for the Murillo Brown but seeing it on several websites recently made me question the real color. My sales person is looking into this since we are without any samples. Most websites show it as a Taupe or Putty color while others show it more like a chestnut color.

I'm partial to the darker version I've seen and will be able to change the interior within the next week. Does anyone have a real picture of Murillo Brown to send along? If we can't resolve the color, I'm sure I'll be happy with the Palomino too.

Thanks for any help and I've enjoyed "lurking" for the past year. Now I've joined the club!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hi,

I saw the brown today in a nano grey S-Line.Like I've said in a more recent post the brown wasn't like the one in the on line brochure which resembles a chestnut colour.

The one I saw was like a caramac verging on a beige.I'm not sure now as to whether there may be two browns but that would be a guess but I didn't like it.

Best to wait to see what your dealer comes up with and good luck with your order


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for your help Leopard!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Further update.

After having a nose around it does seem there are two browns.

1) Polamino Brown,which is limited to certain cars and is on page 52 of the on-line brochure and is a free choice.This is probably very likely the colour I saw.

2) Murillo Brown,page 58 of the brochure which comes under "Audi Design Selection" and is a £1095 option and this is the brown I had in mind originally.....But I haven't seen it in the flesh yet and will comment in the next few weeks if I can get to see this at a dealers,may be a slim chance but you never know.

Edit: I might be getting my knickers in a twist over this anyhow,as it might not be available for the RS and the options for that when the brochure comes out will probably present its own set of conundrums with colours,trim and what have you...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

As we have come to expect with Audi, if you don't want black its a mission to get much else. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
In the UK at least, Palomino brown is only available on the Sport at an additional cost of £1390. It is a medium sort of toffee brown. The Murillo brown is only shown in the printed brochure and doesn't show in the online configurator but again is model specific (if still available) to the Sport at a whacking £2995 option or the S Quattro at £1,095 option. Probably best described as mud brown.
I have seen the Palomino and dismissed it for myself, I havent seen the Murillo


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Indeed you're right,the Polamino is a £1390 option,definitely a no go.


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks deeve and thanks leopard for the updated info.

In the meantime, by salesperson confirmed with Audi of America (AOA) that the Murillo is a dark brown so I am going with that.

By the way all of the full leather super sport seats are the same price here - $1000 above the base sport seats with Alcantara/leather combo. The Murillo adds another $650 most likely due to having the extended leather package and different design elements. I have black now, had a light grey and a cream color and wanted something different.

We don't have a lot of options here but the car comes spec'd out pretty well. Surprisingly, unlike Canada, we can't order the S Line package! Anyway, having driven it twice last week I am really looking forward to my first TT. (Currently in a 2009 BMW X3).


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

That's good now you know what's what.

Be sure to post some pictures when you take delivery


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

The newer configurator pictures would suggest Murillo will be a darker brown, but still no real world pictures to be found.
From Audi.de:


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

*Murillo brown* posted on the German forum:


































Hope it helps someone making their interior colour choice.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great spot, Olympic.

And check out the proper interior elements as well, all shiny and 2-tone, on the upper seat edges. Whole we in the UK get something that looks like coal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nice one,even the trim on the seats look good,certainly better than that cheap looking brushed aluminium affair.

I take it that the trim won't be available in the UK


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Job Olympic, we do not get this option at all in Canada.
Audi's North American product planners suck.


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks Olympic. That helps a lot. It's not as dark as the German website shows but not as light as the U.S. Site either.
I think it looks great!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

mplgaus said:


> Thanks Olympic. That helps a lot. It's not as dark as the German website shows but not as light as the U.S. Site either.
> I think it looks great!


mplgaus, I think it will look very classy with the Scuba Blue.


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks canquattro. I agree.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

leopard said:


> Nice one,even the trim on the seats look good,certainly better than that cheap looking brushed aluminium affair.
> 
> I take it that the trim won't be available in the UK


Just order interior elements in Fine lacquer bronze for £250 [smiley=book2.gif] (Only in combination with Super Sports Seats mind)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Filed away in the grey matter-Ta.


----------

